# Mail Mac Reponse Automatique



## PRYM (8 Août 2006)

Bonjour,
Qui peut m'indiquer comment procéder pour supprimer une réponse automatique lors de la réception des messages sur ma boîte e mail Mac.com ?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (8 Août 2006)

cette réponse automatique est dans les options de ton webmail


----------



## PRYM (8 Août 2006)

Merci


----------

